# Question about using chicken wire for balcony-aviary



## TurboPigeon69 (6 mo ago)

Hey! 
Currently I am building an aviary in my balcony which I plan to populate with rescued pigeons. I stumbled upon an article from palomacy on how to create an aviary (https://www.pigeonrescue.org/birds/creating-an-aviary/) and it states:
_Never use chicken wire (nor bird netting) as it is a death trap for the birds confined within it_.
Well, now I feel stupid because am using chicken wire, the attached picture shows my aviary so far.








However, the article doesnt elaborate much on why not to use chicken wire, only saying that you shouldnt use it because of predators. Is there any other reasons why not to use chicken wire (e.g. pigeons might get stuck) other than predators? I live in the 10th floor and no land animals can get up, so it shouldnt be a problem (unless I should worry about ravens?). Will chicken wire work in my situation?

And another question. My balcony has always feral pigeons in it, the steel part of the balcony is the emergency exit and they love to hang out there. Should I be worried about potential spreading of disease? Since my future rescued pigeons and the feral pigeons will be able to interact through the chicken wire.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## TurboPigeon69 (6 mo ago)

The chicken wire I am using is 4cm cm high (1.5 inches) and 2.7 cm wide (1 inch)


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Apparently the problem with it is that it isn't strong enough to prevent predators from getting through it, which might not be a major problem on your balcony, although there are predators that can climb walls (raccoons, possums and so on.)









chicken wire


I have read a lot of different posts on PT that mention how bad chicken wire is. When I built my loft I followed PT advice and did not use chicken wire. However I was wondering what problems people have had with it. We have used it on the farm fow many years and never had a problem with...




www.pigeons.biz


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, also rats and mice may get in the loft rat and mouse droppings can get your birds very sick if they eat any droppings, will the chicken wire be exposed to rain if so it might rot in 2 or 3 years most guys use 1/2 inch galvanized wire it does not rot and mice cant get in, if you keep your aviary clean and make sure you dont leave an feed laying around take the feed tray out at night after you feed them and put it away where no mice can get to the feed and you must keep your birds healthy they need grit, apple cider vinegar, vitamins, that aviary is made very nice i think it will be just fine


----------



## Phan of pigeons (3 mo ago)

I have had predators reach through the chicken wire and grab the bird and chew it's head off and someone else I knew a predator grabbed a bird and ate it's leg. Chicken wire is not secure at all , plus strong predators can smash through it. Hawks and eagles can try to get your birds also in addition to rats, racoons, weaels etc


----------



## Phan of pigeons (3 mo ago)

TurboPigeon69 said:


> Hey!
> Currently I am building an aviary in my balcony which I plan to populate with rescued pigeons. I stumbled upon an article from palomacy on how to create an aviary (https://www.pigeonrescue.org/birds/creating-an-aviary/) and it states:
> _Never use chicken wire (nor bird netting) as it is a death trap for the birds confined within it_.
> Well, now I feel stupid because am using chicken wire, the attached picture shows my aviary so far.
> ...


Young rats can squeeze through chicken wire and rats are a very dangerous predator of pigeons . They don't only eat the seeds. They will eat eggs, babies and even adult birds


----------

